# Since we wanted him so much.. where is spree?



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i havent heard anything from him lately
has he been signed yet?
perhaps the long beach jams?
maybe we can sign him and let him play for our NBDL team 
pretty sure david stern will let him be an exception to the rules since hes gotta feed his family :biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Nobody wants him right now. :sad:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Signed with the Heat. Better chance of winning an NBA title


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Signed with the Heat.. Gonna be funny to watch them all together..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

one unreliable site says he signed

he may of, but I dont think so. It wouldnt make sense to do so after the first game. He was available two weeks ago. If we wanted him, we could of signed him then


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Wow...just wow...If he signs with the Heat, they're pretty much locked for the title. 

I'm happy with Smush as our PG right now, plus, we don't want to take a chance of him choking Phil :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

can you say isiah rider?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Ghiman said:


> Wow...just wow...If he signs with the Heat, they're pretty much locked for the title.


LOL.. I mean, look at all that talent! Chemistry? Pffft.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

This " Spree has to feed his kids" line is getting overused I think, we can't have a thread about him without somebody trying to be funny and sayign it.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

thug_immortal8 said:


> This " Spree has to feed his kids" line is getting overused I think, we can't have a thread about him without somebody trying to be funny and sayign it.


It's not dumb to keep using it against him when you realize how ridiculously stupid it was.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

dannyM said:


> can you say isiah rider?


isiah rider


----------

